# Henry the Corgi



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

First off, thank you all for the help over the years. I spent a long time waiting and preparing so we could give our puppy the best home, and you guys have been a great resource, especially on crate training and positive reinforcement. 

Now onto some puppy pics! 














































Will have more and better ones soon, as we just got a Nokia Lumia phone that has an awesome camera. 

I'm really excited to start our lives with this little pooch. He's come into work with us for short spurts, including delivery rides in the car, and has been amazing with the socialization process. Everyone just stops and coos over him. Still need to socialize him with dogs, but the vet really wigged me out on my puppy class plan. Maybe parvo is just really bad here.

I am really excited to work on obedience so we can get him into agility when he's older.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! Tell me where you live so I can come steal him! Lol
Congrats on your new addition! Can't wait for more photos!


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

So cute!!! Love the crate pic and the paw pic! He has the cutest paws!


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

He is a cutie.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Ears!!!! I just love big ears! What a cutie. Congrats on the little guy.


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

He is so cute! I just love corgi's - cannot wait to watch him grow!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all! I have some in between photos, but I was pretty impressed by my iPhone 4 with this snapshot from SoCal Corgi Beach Day. He's about 5 months now. He's less fluffy and has grown into his ears.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He's growing up handsomely


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute! I LOVE that last photo.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Such a handsome guy! Love corgis!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those ears, lol. And what a cute Corgi he is!!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, Henry is 10.5 months now! We went to Corgi Beach Day again. This would be about 6 months since the last one and since that last photo we posted. We've made a ton of corgi friends on Instagram. There were 630+ corgis signed in at this event, and we even got to meet a corgi who shared the same parents as Henry but from an earlier litter. Henry continues to be an outgoing, jovial little guy who loves and plays with everyone. We have regular play dates set up with corgis all over our area. The "corgparents" we meet are so sweet and fun!



^This photo is after the beach day. I love this one because most of his photos are very derpy.



^Chilling under dad's beach chair, where he dug himself a nice little shady nest lol



Henry (middle) and his two new besties from this event. He makes a new bestie at every thing we go to.



Henry (left) and his brother-from-another-litter. My fiance was actually the one who went up to them and said, "He looks so much like ours, where'd you get him?" Turns out we were already following each other on Instagram.  

I've noticed that Henry is shorter and "denser" than most of the other corgis, especially noticeable next to his brother here. He's very muscular and built stocky (we joke "like George Costanza.") We're so happy we brought this little Poopster into our lives. He smiles constantly, it's so hard to be sad around him. He's stolen our hearts, just like he steals all our socks and pillows <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww he's so cute! That looks like so much fun!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I didn't realize Henry and Watson are so close in age. I love his happy smiling face.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yes, Henry was born May 29, 2014  

Here's the group photo from Beach Day. It was insane. We're all the way on the left end somewhere


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

hounddawg said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, Henry was born May 29, 2014
> 
> Here's the group photo from Beach Day. It was insane. We're all the way on the left end somewhere


I've been seeing this all over the internet. Super bummed there isn't that kind of corgi community around here.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

hounddawg said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, Henry was born May 29, 2014
> 
> Here's the group photo from Beach Day. It was insane. We're all the way on the left end somewhere


WOW! That's a lot of people and corgis!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

chimunga said:


> I've been seeing this all over the internet. Super bummed there isn't that kind of corgi community around here.


Yeah, I'm really not sure what it is. I mentioned this to someone day and she said, "Do they... do they have that for other breeds?" I dunno! It just seems like a lot of the people here who have corgis are totally obsessed with them lol I hope you can find some corgi friends near you though!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> WOW! That's a lot of people and corgis!


634 corgis signed in at the tent, but it's more bc a lot didn't know they were supposed to sign in their dog. And tons of people who wish they had a corgi but just came to see them play. We're all pretty nuts ahahha


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

hounddawg said:


> Yeah, I'm really not sure what it is. I mentioned this to someone day and she said, "Do they... do they have that for other breeds?" I dunno! It just seems like a lot of the people here who have corgis are totally obsessed with them lol I hope you can find some corgi friends near you though!


... Not really. I'm sure they have other breed meet ups, but they aren't nearly as common as corgis. And that's not even to say that corgis are more common than other breeds. It's just that corgis are a culture in and of themselves.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

chimunga said:


> ... Not really. I'm sure they have other breed meet ups, but they aren't nearly as common as corgis. And that's not even to say that corgis are more common than other breeds. It's just that corgis are a culture in and of themselves.


Corgi culture. Very, very true!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

hounddawg said:


> Yeah, I'm really not sure what it is. I mentioned this to someone day and she said, "Do they... do they have that for other breeds?" I dunno! It just seems like a lot of the people here who have corgis are totally obsessed with them lol I hope you can find some corgi friends near you though!


I know that where I live there's a very big community for Greyhounds, especially retired greyhounds


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

missc89 said:


> I know that where I live there's a very big community for Greyhounds, especially retired greyhounds


Interesting! Maybe near some tracks? I remember where I grew up in Indiana there would be retired greyhounds for adoption when we went to the pet store. Never seen that here in CA.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

hounddawg said:


> Interesting! Maybe near some tracks? I remember where I grew up in Indiana there would be retired greyhounds for adoption when we went to the pet store. Never seen that here in CA.


Nope, no tracks, we just have a very large community of people who rescue greyhounds from the states (Vermont I think?) and they bring them back all over Canada.


----------

